# Project Smoker Rebuild



## MontBelvieuGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

I bought this lil pit for pennies and knowing it was going to need some work. The fire box was rotted out, but the main cooking chamber, tray area and legs were still good. The main cook chamber is made out of 3/8" x 20" x 36". The fire box was made out of a thinner material of 3/16"or less and as the pics show it didn't last.

I cut off all the old fire box and went to Northshore Supply Company and bought a new 4' x 8' x 1/4" sheet of steel. The old fire box was 18" x 18" and I went back with a bigger fire box of 20" x 18". I have also add in a fire impingement plate inside the pit where the fire box opens into the main cooking chamber. 

I still have lots of little finish up work to do to it, so I'll post more pics as I keep going on this pit project. I hope to be finished with it soon as the weather starts to cool down.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

killin me!


----------



## day0970 (May 21, 2004)

That looks like an old Klose pit?


----------



## MontBelvieuGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

I was told that the pit was an old school David Klose pit from the guy I bought it from. Good eye there day0970.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

If that was a klose sold on the open market it's had some stuff added or changed.


----------



## MontBelvieuGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

↑Not to sure if it's a real David Klose pit or not, could be a clone. The person I bought it from said "he has had this pit for 15+ years and he bought it used." The good thing is the main cooking chamber is still between 5/16" and 3/8" thick but the fire box was trash so I replaced it. Next, I'll finish up the air register on the fire box door and the door handle latch sys, finish up all the inside of the pit and install the wheels and have it all sand blasted inside and out then painted.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Good job! It's gonna cook some fine grub again!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like a nice rebuild job!


----------



## MontBelvieuGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

Its finished! :bounce: Time to put it to work now. Smoke on my friends.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I like yer smokestack damper


----------



## MontBelvieuGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

More pics.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

nice work


----------



## MontBelvieuGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

Enjoy


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

very nice work, 

is that door damper threaded to unscrew for air ?


----------



## MontBelvieuGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes, the air damper will thread in and out for easy air control. It works well. I used a 3/8" bolt and nut. The air damper will open up aprox. 2" when its fully open.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

put some high temp never seize on the threads often or you are gonna have issues


----------



## MontBelvieuGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

It's not a good idea to put any oil based product like "never seize" on parts of a pit. The problem is, as the fire box gets hot, the vapors that will be released from the never seize as it heats up will end up flowing into the cook chamber thus tainting the meat or whatever your cooking in the pit.

I have never had any problem with a thread in and out type air damper. I have a fix build in already for that issue. The problem is, if you use a SAE thread pitch you will have the sticking problem. I don't' use a SAE pitch type thread bolt on my air dampeners that thread in and out. I use a galvanized thread pitch bolt. You will never have any issues with it.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Very nice I see that it's a "boy" pit. What's with the down spout on the steering end?


----------



## MontBelvieuGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

The down spout is there to drain out water if you choose to add water in the main cooking chamber. Some guys add water in their pits to create steam as the pit heats up. You can add water or not in this pit. It's built to cook with or without water.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

You should paint that down spout red and it'd look like a big ole male black lab.
Nice job on the pit.


----------



## MontBelvieuGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

Ha Ha Thats funny. Yes, it turned out very good. All I need now is a few days off from the plant so I can do some cooking on it. Also, I'm going to build another pit like it very soon.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

awesome work.


----------

